# Epson T1110 Paper jam... works only in text mode.



## vra1974 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi! 
I have been working with Epson T1110 printers, but sudently one of them does not want to print in any other quality than "Text".
In every other quality setting, it loads the paper but says "Paper Jam" even tough the paper is loaded ok.
I already cleaned and dusted everything I could reach into (sensors, pads, bands, etc) And still get that error. I can only print on "Text Quality" 
What can I do?


----------

